# differences in colors



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

What is the difference between a blue pit bull and a red pit bull?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The color of their fur


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Its not too uncommon to have reds and blues in the same litter.Our bitch had 10 pups 2 blue 2 red 3 black 2 bluefawn 1 champagne


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

heres a red nose { his nose is red as well otherwise would just be a red}








heres a blue


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm gonna confuse it a little bit up... taking you guys back to some early Gopitbull.com days where we nit picked on stuff lol... It is genetically impossible to breed red to red and get a different color in your productions.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The only difference is the color of the fur. Just like Labrador's can be black yellow or chocolate, they are still the same breed of dog.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Who wants to get talking about the blue gene, dibs not! Hehe


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i just think its funny how people think that the color is anything more then just the color , I see it on craigslist and other sites, seems so obvious to me I dunno lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes but what is obvious to most is not obvious to others, but yeah is just a color of nose or fur


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm gonna confuse it a little bit up... taking you guys back to some early Gopitbull.com days where we nit picked on stuff lol... It is genetically impossible to breed red to red and get a different color in your productions.


What about a red brindle or red tri pup? Or do you mean completely different color like black or blue?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dr.Q said:


> What is the difference between a blue pit bull and a red pit bull?


Sorry but LMAO!:rofl: no offense but that is funny! Um one is red and one is blue! :rofl:

Ok serious I know how this can be a legitimate question with so many BYB's out there confusing people it is hard to know what is true sometimes.

LOL my husband is still giggling about his.... :roll:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Sorry but LMAO!:rofl: no offense but that is funny! Um one is red and one is blue! :rofl:
> 
> Ok serious I know how this can be a legitimate question with so many BYB's out there confusing people it is hard to know what is true sometimes.
> 
> LOL my husband is still giggling about his.... :roll:


I was hoping i wasnt the only one.. :rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am still laughing and didn't know if it was a serious question at first. I laugh so hard when people come up and say "that is a bad red nose A' ". I have a red nose too, and the dog is BLUE! I just about die laughing!

Sorry to the OP not trying to be rude just sharing some funny stories. It really is the BYB's fault they started all the confusion because they do not even know what they have!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I am still laughing and didn't know if it was a serious question at first. I laugh so hard when people come up and say "that is a bad red nose A' ". I have a red nose too, and the dog is BLUE! I just about die laughing!
> 
> Sorry to the OP not trying to be rude just sharing some funny stories. It really is the BYB's fault they started all the confusion because they do not even know what they have!


I HATE red nose this blue nose that.. Has nothing to do with anything. I love the "Is that a red nose or American?" type of questions.. It just makes me :hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol Just yesterday I had this thug from the barber shop come up to my truck and go "eeee that is a bad pitbull A I breed rednoses too. He is looks so bad because he looks mean!" I had to turn and walk away......


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> lol Just yesterday I had this thug from the barber shop come up to my truck and go "eeee that is a bad pitbull A I breed rednoses too. He is looks so bad because he looks mean!" I had to turn and walk away......


LMFAO I always get "Ya breeding?" "Why am i going to breed a mix and a Bandog together?" "Be tight yo that xxl sell big and go hard." "..." "Some tight pits, them vicious? You fight?" *walks away*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The ignorance sometimes! many times I just shut up and move along and some times I go off on people about what the breed really is about and they just have the deer in the head lights look. lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahaha! I ignored this thread several times cause I thought surely its a question to show what we dont know... Ya'll had me crackin up. 
"What breed of pit is he?" " American, Brindle, Rednose, or blue.(Looks at Hoagie all red with black nose) I think your confused bra, they're all American Pit Bull Terriers: working dogs and show dogs. >>> They get that look like Im speaking over their head and under their feet, ignorance walks away... LOL Ya'll should see me in person HAHAHA Im like an Almanac these people can't keep up ... I tell em'


> Its all bout dem locus and XY chromAsoaM Skillz yo! .. :hammer: but seriously thats what it boils down to without the ghetto language.


 I say it like that to those who speak like that yo' whats up my nukka? dem some cold dogs ya got there kinfolk... WHAT? these dogs aren't cold bra'... LOL nukkleheads

Firehazard<Travels in Large groups of 1> Hahaha, ya'll already know why.....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Lisa and KM, I have doen the same thing on both accounts many times 

Stan ya killin me bro


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Firehazard<Travels in Large groups of 1> Hahaha, ya'll already know why.....


Just me and my ol' trusty rusty LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG this guy came over with one of our friend yesterday. He was wanting to talk about tattoos and look at flash and what not. He looks at Dosia and says to me, "wow that a cool dog, he's got a lot of red nose in him huh?" WTF kinda question is that. I kinda just stood their for a second trying not to laugh before I went on to explain colors are meaningless.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dosia is a fine example of a rednose pit! LMAO


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha. I went to a picnic and this dude says 
" Hey you want a dog?"
I said "no"
He says " I have pit bull pups"
I said " nice. What lines?"
He said " dad is a red nose. Mom is a brindle"

I litterally went back to cooking on the grill.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: OMG you guys are freakin killin me.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Haha. I went to a picnic and this dude says
> " Hey you want a dog?"
> I said "no"
> He says " I have pit bull pups"
> ...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

is why I am just lmfaoooo at this thread


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I sometimes do the educate thing but when someone asks me an ignorant question right off the bat, i go the ignore route. lol 
WHATT>???! KG you didnt know you had a red nose? That be one of them ultra rare red nose diluted red green purple pittts.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> I sometimes do the educate thing but when someone asks me an ignorant question right off the bat, i go the ignore route. lol
> WHATT>???! KG you didnt know you had a red nose? That be one of them ultra rare red nose diluted red green purple pittts.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KG you know damm goood an welllllll Dosia has alot of rednose in him.. LOL :hammer: Does he? LOL hahahahaha the irony would just be too much; I dont think I could bare~ :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
He's red/blue/black nose 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Someone asked me if Helena was a red nose or a blue nose. I said her nose is black... He went on to say how he had had both... and red noses were larger than blue noses....

Another person told me that red noses were more aggressive.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's funny


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

People never cease to amaze me when it comes to this breed. It is so hard to meet people IRL that know what the heck they are talking about, even when they like the breed.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahaha @ KG ... red white and blue? LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg I want one of those pits, lmaoo. I've had ppl ask me what Phoebe was, she couldn't possibly be a pit, she is to small, now Phoenix was a different story, lol. I only had one person ever say I can see the Colby in that dog, lol. Just a big ole rednose guy. Had someone ask me once if Penny was a blue nose, omg omg I laughed so hard I nearly peed my pants, guy was not amused. I told him she had a black nose and no blue in her anywhere.

Goo I have heard ppl say that rednoses tend to be more aggressive, I just don't believe that, maybe the redheaded owners  lmfaooo


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The difference is Red dog's are better and would mop the floor with a blue dog in the box LMAO. Haven't you heard the red dog's are deep game bro.

I have me some rare southern red nosed gator's they look just like this!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've heard it so many times walking with my friend and her APBT mix rescues. And people in the training classes... One adopted a brindle puppy and when I went over to help she said to someone on the phone, "Yeah, we just adopted a puppy, I think he's a red nose he looks like it." Lol what? His nose is black and he's a mahogany and white brindle...

Someone saw us at a dock diving practice. She came up and started asking questions like
"Oooo I like your Doberman, but his ears aren't standing up. Was he the runt of the litter?" 
Later one I learned she has a "Lab/brindle mix"


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG T, rofl lmaooooooo I had to look at that like 5 times  

and I totally agree about the red dog thing


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> What about a red brindle or red tri pup? Or do you mean completely different color like black or blue?


Markings are markings, color is color which means that they are a different set of genes. A red dog to a red dog will produce red dogs... they cannot produce a black, blue, chocolate ect. because even though red is a recessive gene when it is matched to another recessive gene it becomes dominant from my understanding.

EDIT: Did we forget that this place is supposed to teach people about dogs and everything that surrounds them including everything and not limited to anything from basic care all the way to genetics... or are we here just to goof off? With the exception of one or two posts in this thread I just saw a bunch of people picking on the inexperienced... I understand that most of you guys weren't really directing the mockery towards Doctor Q which runs a very successful business answering all of those "dumb" questions, but think about the literally hundereds of views this thread had and how many of them were lurkers who honestly wondered the same thing? Now, because of this thread, they fear to come forward to ask those questions which are paramount to the foundation of which they are trying to build when learning about these dogs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shana you are right, and I was not poking fun at anyone's ignorance cause I too wa at one point asking the same questions, many many years ago. Before blue dogs even. I was sharing expierences, and lol'ing at others comments. Hugs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Not to pick on the Op but seriously unless your color blind or blind all together the answer to this question is pretty self explanatory. A red dog is red and a blue dog is blue which we learned in elementary school are colors. I am just saying the question is pretty easy to answer if you know your primary colors.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Markings are markings, color is color which means that they are a different set of genes. A red dog to a red dog will produce red dogs... they cannot produce a black, blue, chocolate ect. because even though red is a recessive gene when it is matched to another recessive gene it becomes dominant from my understanding.
> 
> EDIT: Did we forget that this place is supposed to teach people about dogs and everything that surrounds them including everything and not limited to anything from basic care all the way to genetics... or are we here just to goof off? With the exception of one or two posts in this thread I just saw a bunch of people picking on the inexperienced... I understand that most of you guys weren't really directing the mockery towards Doctor Q which runs a very successful business answering all of those "dumb" questions, but think about the literally hundereds of views this thread had and how many of them were lurkers who honestly wondered the same thing? Now, because of this thread, they fear to come forward to ask those questions which are paramount to the foundation of which they are trying to build when learning about these dogs.


Awwww come on Sargent buzz kill  This thread was really nice and with lots of help. I jumped in and was poking fun at people in general an not this poster and I said that! It was the BYB's that are at fault for peddling red dogs as blue noses and such. We were just having a bit of fun and no one was picking on the op. :woof: _ps love you shana_


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Markings are markings, color is color which means that they are a different set of genes. A red dog to a red dog will produce red dogs... they cannot produce a black, blue, chocolate ect. because even though red is a recessive gene when it is matched to another recessive gene it becomes dominant from my understanding.
> 
> EDIT: Did we forget that this place is supposed to teach people about dogs and everything that surrounds them including everything and not limited to anything from basic care all the way to genetics... or are we here just to goof off? With the exception of one or two posts in this thread I just saw a bunch of people picking on the inexperienced... I understand that most of you guys weren't really directing the mockery towards Doctor Q which runs a very successful business answering all of those "dumb" questions, but think about the literally hundereds of views this thread had and how many of them were lurkers who honestly wondered the same thing? Now, because of this thread, they fear to come forward to ask those questions which are paramount to the foundation of which they are trying to build when learning about these dogs.


we have a friend who has 2 red dogs { lokis parents, } and they had brindle although a redish brindle and a chocolate and then all reds, how would the brindle and chocolate be possible if 2 reds only make red? can genes still carry on from the grandparents and relatives from before? I believe 1 of lokis grandparents were blue and there may have been some brindles in there I will have to look at the ped again { actually will do that now} but just curious how that would work then if it was only red x red = red.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am still trying to figure out wtf is in its mouth:hammer:



Sadie said:


> The difference is Red dog's are better and would mop the floor with a blue dog in the box LMAO. Haven't you heard the red dog's are deep game bro.
> 
> I have me some rare southern red nosed gator's they look just like this!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> I am still trying to figure out wtf is in its mouth:hammer:


I believe it's a Softshell Turtle.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like a shelless turtle?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> I believe it's a Softshell Turtle.


oh there you go , lol I was close


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think people in the world are far too sensitive and need to lighten up a bit. - JMO


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl: @ sgnt buzkill ... hahaha.. want a real answer? take the this topic where lauren, tara, others including myself have broke it down in crayon and have followed up with the analytical language some need to believe its scientific fact. 

I thought I'd have fun on this one too as Dr. Q could tell this wasnt directed at him surely.. ??.. and that some times the question is asked so much or covered so much for us cause heck we just talked about this 4 days ago (DONT KNOW just an example so to speak) ya know. Some of us get plum red or blue in the face ( :rofl: )(pun) 
over this subject..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

In other words learn how to take a joke. Life is too short to get all bent out of shape over BS.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

red x red= only red ... and all that only count if the strains are pure... if not your just breeding for color and all the dogs in the pedigree are in a % in the pedstat and you can see which will be the most influencial and what % chance you have in having a pup like the grandsire/dam gr grand.. so on.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> I am still trying to figure out wtf is in its mouth:hammer:


That's a blue ... nevermind :rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

angelbaby; said:


> Originally Posted by Indigo Bully Connection
> Markings are markings, color is color which means that they are a different set of genes. A red dog to a red dog will produce red dogs... they cannot produce a black, blue, chocolate ect. because even though red is a recessive gene when it is matched to another recessive gene it becomes dominant from my understanding.
> 
> we have a friend who has 2 red dogs { lokis parents, } and they had brindle although a redish brindle and a chocolate and then all reds, how would the brindle and chocolate be possible if 2 reds only make red? can genes still carry on from the grandparents and relatives from before? I believe 1 of lokis grandparents were blue and there may have been some brindles in there I will have to look at the ped again { actually will do that now} but just curious how that would work then if it was only red x red = red.





Firehazard said:


> red x red= only red ... and all that only count if the strains are pure... if not your just breeding for color and all the dogs in the pedigree are in a % in the pedstat and you can see which will be the most influencial and what % chance you have in having a pup like the grandsire/dam gr grand.. so on.


:woof::woof:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> That's a blue ... nevermind :rofl:


:rofl::rofl: Lightner proved that time and again..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sorry for being a buzz kill







I just didn't see much educating going on...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

See Shana! I told you, you would find something to get mad at and occupy your time


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sadie said:


> The difference is Red dog's are better and would mop the floor with a blue dog in the box LMAO. Haven't you heard the red dog's are deep game bro.
> 
> I have me some rare southern red nosed gator's they look just like this!


I bet that dog has Turtlebuster in its ped!:rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> sorry for being a buzz kill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl::goodpost:

yeah there was indeed very lil'.. however its in between all the pot shots at the ignorant questions we all get all day every day in and out of town let alone via internet.. TO ME... I SAY ALL PEOPLE ARE STUPID.. WHY??? AMAZON, HASTINGS, BORDERS, etc... get a book or go to the library or the later two books stores and use them like a library and sit down drink some coffee and read a book.. I was always at the library as a kid reading on dogs, fish, wolves, agriculture, healing herbs.. all that stuff if ESOTERIC knowledge that will carry one all through life and enable them to teach others. Yeah I played GI JOE and tag, hide and go seek... I grew up in a family where your accountable for everything you read write say do think hear see and did I say do ?? and do NOT do?? what we know and what we dont know.. We are allowed in government libraries and people think we're not unless we're government (dumbing ourselves and letting ourselves be dumbed down) We need to quit waiting on someone to tell what to and take the inititative and read, learn, experience ourveselves ...

NOW that is just a general overall statement about all life matters... NOT particularly pertaining to this... but it does have relavence.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> I bet that dog has Turtlebuster in its ped!:rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Me too Stan, I always had my nose in a book when I was a kid. It was mostly horses back then.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

If someone doesnt know the difference in COLORS they shouldn't own a dog.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> I bet that dog has Turtlebuster in its ped!:rofl:


oh my god I'm going to die laughing now :rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

aus_staffy said:


> I bet that dog has Turtlebuster in its ped!:rofl:


BAHAHAHAHA!!! He's a Red nose Gator 10 x CH GAINES' TURTLEBUSTER he's got hard mouth as you can tell :rofl:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> BAHAHAHAHA!!! He's a Red nose Gator 10 x CH GAINES' TURTLEBUSTER he's got hard mouth as you can tell :rofl:


You sure? I see Purple tri Merle Gator. Maybe if i saw the ped.. :rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: .. OMFG! Turltlebuster... Gator mouth.. buahahahahahhahahahahaha!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Going on the record... Not mad, just irritated.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just playing devils advocate.... but isn't the white bull terrier a separate breed from the colored bull terrier? Or do they just show in separate classes?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

They just show as seperate colors Goo, no difference at all. LIke the Cocker Spaniels, they come in ASCOB, Party, and Solids


----------

